# swift sundance 530 lp wheel trims



## 108604 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello all I am new to this ( first post) ,also new to motorhomes.
This is our first ,bought new in September, I have made the mistake of not securing the wheel trims with plastic ties and have lost one.
It seems I may have to purchase a full set at around £70 plus postage.
Do any of you out there know of an alternative or have any of you bought a set and want to sell a spare one.

I have read with interest some of the problems new owners have had and a few of these niggling things I have noticed . The van will go in in the new year ,for an awning and bike rack and I was going to to list these things for them to do then.Perhaps I ought to send them the list now.

All in all I consider going to a swift motorhome to be good and life changing decision ,as we had a tent before.Fingers crossed.

Pete


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: swift sundance 530 lp Wheel Trims with plastic ties and have lost one.
It seems I may have to purchase a full set at around £70 plus postage.
Do any of you out there know of an alternative or have any of you bought a set and want to sell a spare one.

I have read with interest some of the problems new owners have had and a few of these niggling things I have noticed . The van will go in in the new year ,for an awning and bike rack and I was going to to list these things for them to do then.Perhaps I ought to send them the list now.

All in all I consider going to a swift motorhome to be good and life changing decision ,as we had a tent before.Fingers crossed.

Pete[/quote]Pete,if you join up and become a MHF member you can send us a PM and we can see if we can help you otherwise call our customer help line.Peter.*


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Pete, I managed to get a single wheel trim from my local Fiat (commercial) dealer. Have a look in your local phone book for the nearest one.
Cheers G


----------



## 108604 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks Grockel

I have found a wheel trim at my local fiat dealer £20 it seems ,thanks.
I needed to get in touch with them any way as I shall be going there for the vehicle service.
Should have thought of that .
My first distance trip will be over to Ireland using Tesco clubcard vouchers, in the Spring which makes it a reasonable price trip, it`s not so easy to go over to France when still working and living further to the north.All that is to come later.

Pete


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Glad to be of service Pete. Enjoy your Sundance.
Cheers, Glyn


----------

